# Does your Golden like cats?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ours love cats.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama loves the cats and loves to chase them. Now they dont like him to much because he likes to pull their tail and try to pick them up by their head or neck. He acts like they are play toys. They slap him and he backs off. Beau loves them and they love him. Shelby could care less about them, but everynow and then she will try to get Star to play with her.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance loves cats. Come to think of it...Chance loves everything! :smooch:

Savanah was a different story...she barely tolerated them. If the cats ran anywhere in her direction...well, as far as she was concerned, all bets were off.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chloe's kinda partial! She doesn't mind them, she will tolerate them, but could care less.. The cats on the other hand LOVE Chloe.. They steal her bed all the time. and curl up next to her and sleep!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby loves Smudge who is an old man and doesnt much like being liked to death 
but he has been poorly this last week so Ruby has given him a break and just quietly sits by him with her face on the sofa next to him it is so sweet to see I shall have to get a picture before she goes back to licking him from one end to the other 
as for other cats she does look at them as if to say go on mom let me play with that one but I would never encourage her to and do my best to keep her in check


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

All three dogs love Delilah the kitty, and she considers them her minions. She bosses them around. I have to protect Finn when he eats, bc she creeps up and boxes him in the face with her paws(no claws), until he backs away from his food. Then, she eats it. Very strange!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley loves his kitties. I have 5 cats and he gets along with them all. My mother has 3 cats and he doesn't pay much attention to them. Recently I took him to my friends house and she has cats too. One of the cats was in the living room with us and Riley didn't even seem to notice it was there. Sometimes he tries to play with them and they don't appreciate that very much. The kitty in the pic is his best bud Rascal. They will play together.
In the morning they both come up on the bed for cuddle time. Rascal will wash Riley's face and he likes to wash his ears too . They are so cute together.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

K.J. said:


> OMG, Jenny loves the kittens. Today the door was open and one (10 weeks old) accidentally got out. They don't exactly dart out the door, LOL, we just weren't paying attention. so i went, "Where's Piper?" and she's outside... but she couldn't go more than a few inches away from the door because Jenny was sitting there with her between her paws... licking her... she was all wet when i got her in. Yuck! The same thing happened with the other kitten later, when Jenny was being fed. Weird..


Awww, that's so cute!!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

I love all the pictures. I answered that Gracie loves cats, but unfortunately they don't feel the same about her. The breeder I got her from had a cat named Fred that loves to play with the puppies and Gracie thinks that all kitties should like to wrestle and play with her. But our cats, Nina and Zoey, don't want to get that close. Zoey will occassionally play with Gracie thru the stair railings but that's about the most I've seen.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Argos likes the kittens. I think he is still very curious about them. They don't pay much attention to him. The weren't around dogs until we got them. They even lacked socialization with people. He didn't plan on keeping them so he didn't pay them as much attention so that he wouldn't get attached. Persephone has come around alot with people and will even play with Argos' tail. Pandora is still leary. I almost got her to come up on the bed and pet her but Argos got jealous and chased her off. He does that alot with them. It kind of annoys me but I think he's just making sure they know that I am his mommy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I wish Charlie did its my worst nightmare if she see a cat when we are out walking.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys would probably like cats but the only ones they have ever been around were my daughter's two and they are nuts!
The big one used to beat Selka up when he was a puppy and now they mostly hide when we are there. The boys have sometimes barked when the cats go streaming past like a flash and even tried to chase them, to no avail.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willowand Diesel like my cat Jinks. Diesel mostly ignores her but Willow would love for Jinks to play with her. Not gonna happen!

As for other cats Diesel likes to chase them. He has only ever caught one and I was yelling at him terrified he was going to hurt it but he just stood over it nudging it to run again! Willow will copy Diesel.

'Please play with me!?'


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Kylee likes to run at the kitties, sometimes she doesn't stop and kind of runs them over. Just smells them when she gets up to them. Occasionally giving them a big lick. Cats don't seem to like her very much though.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, the only cat he's ever seen is our Jake. I answered that he's 'somewhere in between' because he's more interested in chasing and just generally harrassing Jake than he is in making friends with him. It's all in fun, though. (At least in Riley's mind - I don't know about Jake's! lol.)


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I picked he loves them, as in he loves to chew on there heads  I'm sure if he met a cat that would play back he would have a blast, not yet to the snuggling part.. he is still too much a puppy..


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Both of my boys love our two cats. Our Darby girl is 13 pounds and they will clean her but for the most part stay away. Our Dory is only 10 pounds and she loves the dogs. She will chase after the tennis ball with them if we are playing in the house. We can also say "get the kitty" and she gets all excited wanting to play. She is fair game to them and vice versa. Both of the cats sleep on the beds with the dogs, and on the couch as in my sig picture.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I said somewhere in between.

Jasper would love the cats and would cuddle with them, if they would cuddle with him. Except for Zoey who terrorized him when he was a puppy and would chase him through the house until I could shoo her away. He is scared of her.

Danny is fine with the cats and actually seems to like them. But since they aren't cuddly to him, he is sort of indifferent.

The good thing is, I can take them to houses where there are cats and not worry about what my dogs will do.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't vote:
Obi loves cats - or I should say, cats love him

Bridger is unfamiliar with cats & gets to "on alert" when he sees them I don't trust him.


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

Maggie just wants to play with Bubby, but Bub is about 9 and doenst want to be bothered, but after 18 months, Bub is finally starting to like Maggie, she walked right under Mag with her tail up & tickeled her. Bub tries to rub up agains Maggie, but Maggie has no idea what the cat is trying to be friendly, she just backs up, but today, Maggie was all dog & chased poor Bub through the backyard!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty loves his with bbq sauce


----------



## Chloe's Mum (Jan 1, 2006)

Chloe loves our cat Abbie. They sleep together most nights and Abbie loves tapping Chloe as she passes her. Abbie was glued to Chloe when she had her accident.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff dog loves our 2 cats but they don't like him. They were here first and they make sure he doesn't forget it!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I'M SO JEALOUS OF YOUR GR:heartbeatCAT PICS !!!
GUESS Mr T (rescue) WASN'T RAISED AROUND CATS AS A PUP ...
BUT THEN AGAIN ... THAT'S PRETTY MUCH HIS ONLY "ISSUE" ... IF IT WASN'T FOR CATS ... HE'D BE PERFECT !!!










*P.S. HOW ABOUT ANOTHER POLL ... " DOES YOUR CAT LIKE YOUR GOLDEN ? " LOL *


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

*Riley Loves Cats Too Much*

Just last night when Riley couldn't sleep, I looked over at her and she was giving our 10 year old cat a bath in the face. Licking her face and ears all over. The cat knows she loves her but sometimes Riley is a little overpowering for the older cat.:


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy told me that she likes cat - she said that they taste like chicken! :doh: :yuck:


Sorry about that! Actually, Mandy has never met a cat!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

SO SWEET ... NO, THAT'S *NOT *Mr T ... NO CHANCE ... LOL
VIDEO TAKES A FEW SECONDS TO LOAD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFONmKZdTQo


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My guys have limited exposure to cats. Their first exposure was at their breeder's place. Connie has an old cat that sits on the kitchen chair & really doesn't make much of a fuss about anything. The only way that the guys even notice puddy cat was by smell. Their reaction was "What's THAT:bowl::bowl:? and they tried to sniff. The cat just ignored the guys!

Their second exposure was to the step daughter's cat but he ran & hid teh whole time he was here. He didn't hide to get away from the dogs. My guys tried to look for him but not in a hunting type way.

I honestly think they'd be ok with a cat - especially if they were introduced to a curious kitten!


----------



## GoldenGoldenGolden (Apr 26, 2009)

Our cat rules the roost here. He puts all of the dogs in their place. The funny thing is after he puts them in their place, seconds later he will try to be affectionate with them by rubbing himself up against their faces and dogs do not know what to make of it. They don't know if the cat is trying to be assertive or affectionate. Crazy cat!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmm - good question.. he likes to CHASE them! :doh: We actually had one chase HIM when he was younger. :

Griff with my neighbor's cat - aptly named, Aslan. :

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v390/aragog62/?action=view&current=IM000677.flv


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know how to vote. Flora has met 1 cat at the doggy daycare I take her to, and her reaction was the same as her reaction to any dog: "Oh god, I must be as submissive as possible!" She actually crouched down, put her tail between her legs, and submitted to the CAT. :doh: But I guess that's better than her being mean to it, sort of.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

They both love the cats and KC loves the dogs. Melanie would be happy if she were an "only" pet.

Darby and KC with he was a baby.








Kirby and KC wrestling in the yard


----------



## whitedove (May 10, 2009)

We have a 2 year old cat wolfy.storm just barks at her and wants to play.but she sits about looking down at him in disgust lol...If he gets too close she will give him a smack round the chops with her paw...he has never tried to nip her though,so im sure they will grow to love one another..at the moment its a love/hate relationship.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Being a youngster, Gilmour is a bit rough with the play, but Ronin just keeps coming back for more, and is usually the one that instigates it


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronin was heart-broken when Comet passed in January. This was taken about 6 months before then.

Ronin used to wait for Comet to run into the room, sneak up on him, and run up and jump up and wrap his paws around Comets neck, and hang there as Comet walked around like he was on a walking jungle gym 

He is just now starting to do similar moves with Gilmour, but G-Man is still a bit short for it to be effective


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aubrie HATES cats!!! She is convinced that we need to rid the world of evil cats!  There was no option for how Layla feels about cats. lol. Layla is actually SCARED of cats!! :


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha loves cats.. Here's the proof..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is very indifferent to cats. Caue likes to chase them. My poor cat was inherited from my mom and HATES dogs. :doh: The cat comes out for attention when the dogs go outside. He also has learned to meow from behind the couch which tells the dogs they need to go out. So when they hear the meow they go straight to the door to be let out. Talk about a dysfunctional fur family.


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

Kaylee loves out new cat, Willow. Willow just isn't fond of Kaylee. Kaylee stands in front of her and just looks and waits. Sometimes the cat sniffs her and ignores her, and Kaylee will back off. But if the cat hisses or bats at her, Kaylee gets really exciting and will wag her tail and crouch down (butt in the air) and try so hard to play with her. One good scratch and she usually gives up, but always tries again later.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Riley likes our two kitties, Lenny and Squiggy. However Lenny does not like him and has been letting him know it since he was a pup, but I guess just tolerates him because he has no choice. Squiggy however will tease Riley by darting right in front of him trying to get a chase going. They play well together.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Not a golden so I wont vote on the poll, but Kai likes cats to an extent. In his head(and he is right) they don't act like dogs and it is hard to communicate with them. He see our cat as boss over him, and he usually keeps his distance, but he greet him from time to time. Other cats he is very wary of. Once, a cat leaped out of the bushes and charged him, and that was that! Outside cats need to be avoided at all times.:


----------



## goldens2show (May 7, 2009)

Heck, we have the cat for the goldens! She loves to sleep with the goldens.
Christina 
www.heritagegoldens.com


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn likes to chase cats, and I have a dreadful feeling he'd like a cat as an hors d'oeuvre


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Hali and MJ*









Hali's new baby kitty M.J.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Starlite is curious but not very much so. Doesn't care. If Scraps ran, I think he'd give playful chase. Holiday is obnoxiously curious. We're working on fixing that  Spirit just licks and wiggles and she hisses and runs off. Rigby is calm and just sleeps and he likes him and they are fine together.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scouts best buddy is a cat.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> View attachment 60699
> 
> 
> Hali's new baby kitty M.J.


Aw, look at MJ's happy tail!!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

arnie is scared of them he knows they have very sharp corners and know how to use them lol the two littleones willlick themto death but they seem to know when they have pushed there luck in all most of the time the cats where the trousers though we have a black andwhite female that give her the opportunity will terrorise arnie but washing his face and ears any one elses cats though are pair game and will chase but they will not chase thereown felines we have 5 cats


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes...I would say Chester and our two cats get along just fine. The cats are still trying to figure out why we brought home Murphy puppy. Thank gosh them cats don't have claws...Murphy would have lost a bit of blood by now!


----------



## Fancy Pants (Feb 2, 2009)

> *Does your Golden like cats?*


Like to eat 'em!


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Harley loves cats...our friend recently got a kitten and he will just follow it around the whole time we are there. It has made us seriously consider adding a cat to the family soon!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Jax and Lucy both LOVE our cat Izzy. When Jax came home, Izzy slowly got used to him and tolerated him. Once Lucy came home, Izzy had ENOUGH. He stayed in the basement for 2 weeks, then began slowly lurking upstairs on top of the high furniture. Now, almost 4 weeks later, Izzy is finally walking on the ground up here, but runs as soon as Lucy shows interest.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Well it took about 2 weeks, but all 3 cats are finally willing to be in the same room with Murphy. He likes to bark at them because he wants to play, but they aren't very fond of him. As soon as he gets too close they hiss and/or smack him (they are declawed), then run away, lol. I'm sure they will get used to him soon enough.


----------



## Amerz (Nov 23, 2009)

They watch TV together











He even lets them have his bed, hehehe


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

Bayley adores cats just a little too much. She wants to get close but few want to get close to her. Tommy, our cat, is big on intimidating her and will even stalk her, which scares the daylights out of her even though he has never done anything to her. He just puts on the glassy-eyed stare and walks straight at her like he means business and she goes to pieces. He just likes to make it clear that he's in charge. I wouldn't trust Bayley with a small kitten though. She is somewhat prey-driven and in the past has killed baby possums and pulled gophers straight out of the hole (good girl!). So when our old cat died, I adopted Tommy who was an adult because I knew he'd keep her in line and stand his ground.

Bo has excellent manners with all living things and as a human, he would have been a diplomat. He and Tommy have an understanding and they never bother one another. They are not friends but they are not enemies either. I have also never ever seen him chase a cat or squabble with another dog and he is even very friendly with the neighboring horses. I'm always impressed with his appropriate calming body language around other animals without being submissive. Bo always seems to know the right thing to "say" to put another animal at ease.


----------



## Charlie_2212 (Oct 2, 2009)

Symbah and my 1 year old cat Daidai are on even terms..Daidai tries to take Symbah's food and I can just tell Symbah's saying in his mind "are you dumb" haha. There fine though, on rare occasion Daidai will clean and lick Symbah's face and head. 

My other Golden Saturn loves to play, he's almost 3!. Him and Daidai will have a stand off and saturn will bound after him and chase him for fun sometimes. When the cat is sleeping on the chair Saturn will walk up and nudge him with a sniff and then walk away hehe.

Symbah use to wrestle with the cat and play but they haven't done that in a long time  it was so cute too!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

oh yes!
Cody loves our little Penny and I am sure he would love any cat that would love him back.
Our old cat hates everyone but me, so Cody stays away from him.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

My Golden Tessa loves are cat... sometimes! We have a 6 year old golden and a 18 month old Ragdoll cat. With are old cat Tessa and him never did anythign now Tessa and Smokey play together all the time. But she doesn't like him when he get's attention and she doesn't and when he bets her up when she trys to sleep. lol. But otherwise they get along great and love eachother. Oh ya and a lot fo times they will sleep together and sometime's when Tessa is just laying there or sleep Smokey will clean her face and ears for her. lol


----------

